# Motronic ME7.1 flash



## VR6vik (Sep 2, 2007)

So guys, this is my bad day of the week..my car is dead now..








I have a '00 Passat 2.8V6, with a Motronic ME7.1 ECU.
Control Module Part Number: 3B0 907 551 G
Component and/or Version: LK4TLPFD G01*LEV 
Software Coding: 07501
Work Shop Code: WSC 30011
HW: 0261206123
SW: 1037359554
I've got a clone Galletto cable, reading the ECU wasnt a problem, but I tried to download the modded file to the ECU, but Galletto stopped at 50%, and said: "ECU is closed, turn off the dashboard for 10s". I did, now I dont have EPC and CEL, Vag-Com can't see the ECU, and the car wont start. Tried the original file too, result was the same. I can read and write the ECU, but writing only goes up to 50%, then stops. Guys from other forums said that I should do a bench flash in boot mode. I would like to try it, but I need the pinout of the ECU, and an original file.
So guys if somebody has the ori or the pinout for this ECU, or have some other advice for me, please help me.
I would like to see my car running








p.s.:I modified my original file with WinOls (I only changed values that eliminates the emission related DTC's), so checksums are okay. But if I open my original file in WinOls, the program says that 10 out of 73 checksums are incorrect, so I think there is some problem with my original file too..


----------



## lave3k (Jan 26, 2010)

Did you get this resolved?
Eliminating the emissions DTC's requires changing the checksums as I understand it. You would need a full version of WinOLS to do this.


----------



## Racer16 (Aug 22, 2002)

Your partially right VR6. Any changes made to an original flash file change the checksum and it has to be corrected. Wether you change 1 bit or 2 or more the checksum will be different every time.Im assuming you didnt read out the original file from your ecu???? First things first.If your not doing a bench flash always have a battery maintainer hooked up if voltage drops below 12v your can brick your ecu. Everyone recommands a bnech flash because your cna get away with reading and flashing at 12v most of the time. Also as far as i know. All ME7.1 ecu have the same pinouts. Heres a site they list almost any ecu in any car.

Click ME!!!


----------



## Racer16 (Aug 22, 2002)

Also while im here.Where did you get the modified file from??? For all you know the file is garbage unless you have a reputable source. You wount buy a tuned file for $30 or $50.Alot of stuff online or on ebay is barbage that will do nothing but fry your ecu or blow up your engine. Word to the wise be careful what and where you get your file from and how legitimate it is.Never ever flash a file without taking a look at it in winols or tuner pro even or byteshooter at the very least. Alot of the time you can tell the difference between a good file and a dud by looking at the maps in winols or tuner pro. Best of luck. As far as a orignal file goes might want to try this place: they might have it posted somewhere. Chiptuners.org Best of luck!!


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

Chiptuners.org is the WORST place you can look.
Ecuconnections.com = waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay better.


----------



## Racer16 (Aug 22, 2002)

Depend on who you know there and how you handle yourself. You might have ****ty results.So far ive had no problems.


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

You mean if you ask a question and expect an answer beyond "no".
All their 'good' info is in the 'Pro' section, and you can only get in there if you make money off chiptuning. If you don't, they won't share the answers with you. Ecuconnections.com is an OPEN forum, and the information there is staggering. Full tuning how-to's for Digi-1, Motronic 3.1, MSA15, EDC16, and climbing. ECU tuning should be an open book.


----------

